# How to check for internet connectivity



## Sridhar_Rao (Jul 8, 2007)

I am connected to BSNL broadband through landline. Sometimes there is hardly any connection, although the network connectivity properties display that it is connected at 100 mbps. This could be due to a disruption/disconnection in the telephone line or the server being down. Is there any way to differentiate between the two? How should I troubleshoot poor or no connectivity? What is ping?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 8, 2007)

Keep a ping request running, go to command Promt...

then run, this command, *ping google.com - t*

Now What is Ping ??

Read here, *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Jul 9, 2007)

Fine thank you, but I still cant interpret it. How do I differntiate the loss of connectivity from server failure. Remember I am a layman as far as computers are concerned.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 9, 2007)

100 Mbps = Your computer's lan connection to your router which is different from your internet connection which is your router's connection to your ISP. 

To find out if server is down, check the status on the router itself. Login to *192.168.1.1/ and check the status there ..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 9, 2007)

Follow these steps......
1) start-->>control panel-->>Network connections-->>right click local area connection-->>properties-->>TCP/IP properties.

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/1733/24hb6.jpg

Note DNS server address

2) Start-->>run-->> type cmd and press enter
command prompt windows will open.type this 
ping 202.56.224.153 -t 
(This is mine ISP DNS server address, you type your BSNL DNS server address) and press enter.

If  you see like this,
*img406.imageshack.us/img406/5248/cmdei0.jpg

Than ur internet connectivity is fine.But if you see some incomplete line..than there is soem problem in internet connectivity.


----------

